
Show HN: A better way to pipe curl into sh - kevlar1818
https://github.com/kevlar1818/kolsch
======
Freak_NL
Hmm… Kölsch! Surely one of the better things to come from Cologne.

I always feel dirty executing shell scripts from the 'net (Node does this too,
even if the script only adds the relevant repository for Debian/Ubuntu).

To be honest though, if executing a script is really the easiest way to get
something done, I prefer verifying the GPG signature (if any) instead.

